# Concrete Guy's look here



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

is there any concrete guy's looking for work around the chicago land area... 

the work would be pouring slabs for new cellular site's.

PM me for more info


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

pm sent

thanks
Nate


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ok guy's found some one thank'sussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------

